# Spank a Bear??



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Who wants to try this at home?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The famous last words of the *******.... "Hold my beer and watch this"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know about doing that to a bear but one archery season I did reach out and touch a cow elk which I would not recommend either.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i gave it a try on a young bull moose... never could close the gap to less than 10 feet. those legs are just tooo long. he was in a walk and i a jog, he broke into fast walk and me into run then he went into trot and just flat out left me in the dust. wouldtn not do with a cow or a big bull, but this one and i just happened to meet in the right place and i was bored and he wasnt interested in any conflict.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

That guy is crazy. Don't think I'd try that.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya gotta like Fred


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

that is funny. My luck the bear would pop out just in time to get my hand in his mouth.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Funny how something completely CRAZY is usually BAD AZZ at the same time!!! :shock:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That was a small bear.... still i dont think id try it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"That was awesome!" says the guy with two toilets sitting on his patio.


----------

